# Rocky Patel Deluxe Humidor - 100 count - Need feedback please



## beedoggz (Nov 18, 2008)

I am about to purchase this. Does anyone have this or knows of anyone who does. Is it a good humidor or am I wasting my money? Thanks for your help.

http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...PDEL&Category_Code=MDHUMIDORS&Product_Count=7


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Rocky Patel Deluxe Humidor - 100 count*

Looks like a pretty nifty humidor, although a little higher in price than something comparable, I'm sure, because of the label (RP). Think 'Gucci', well, sorta, not really. I think as far as humidors go, anything you pick up at cheaphumidors should do the trick.

I'm in L.A., though, and was about to pull the trigger on the glasstop desktop with the drawers but was really glad I found a Vinotemp (special wine fridge) because of the temperature control. It gets HOT where I live. I bought my Vino for $150 on clearance and have heard they're as low as $50 in some Target's. Of course, it's not as classic as a wooden desktop, but I like its nifty modern look.

If temperature is an issue, I'd consider the Vino, especially at $50.

By the way, just make sure to post an Intro in the 'New Gorilla Forum' so we can learn a little bit about 'ya and how you got here. :tu


----------



## beedoggz (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Rocky Patel Deluxe Humidor - 100 count*

I don't intend on paying that price. I am hoping to win it.

Temprerature will more than likely be a problem. I have heard talk of the "vino" but no clue what it is. I looked online at Target and couldn't find it. Keep in mind I am a rookie cigar smoker looking to build a nice stash.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## bishainc (Sep 19, 2008)

http://www.c-h-i-m-p.com/index.php

*Max:*$81.00*Min:*$41.00*Avg:*$55.58

The VinoTemp is a wine cooler/fridge that many have succesfully converted to a humidor. Since it helps control trmperature, all you need to add is beads (special beads that maintain a certain RH) and you're good to go. I believe that Target is clearing out their inventory so finding them will be difficult, especially at $50.

Good luck


----------



## beedoggz (Nov 18, 2008)

Is CHIMP what they refer to as cbid? and cbid is the same as cigarbid?


----------



## WillieDiesel (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Rocky Patel Deluxe Humidor - 100 count*



beedoggz said:


> I don't intend on paying that price. I am hoping to win it.
> 
> Temprerature will more than likely be a problem. I have heard talk of the "vino" but no clue what it is. I looked online at Target and couldn't find it. Keep in mind I am a rookie cigar smoker looking to build a nice stash.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


I dont have this humi but it looks very nice. Check out the devil site. These humis seem to be selling for about $60 bucks http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=643401

I have been tracking this humi on the above mentioned site cause im in the market for one too.

If you are looking for a good reliable lighter go to your local Wal-Mart and pick up a Ronson JetLite torch. They are built like a little tank. I got mine for $2.93 + tax.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

beedoggz said:


> Is CHIMP what they refer to as cbid? and cbid is the same as cigarbid?


CHIMP is more specifically the record of what has sold for how much on cbid (yep, cigarbid.com). Helps you see what you could win stuff for to regulate what you bid.

The Vinotemp is a wine fridge. It's an air-tight, 28-bottle (most of the ones guys use) refrigerator with a glass door. It just happens to be perfectly suited to cigar storage because the cooling system it uses is thermo-electric instead of compression, which doesn't mess with the humidity very much. They may not be on the Target website any more. I would go to your local Target and see if they have any. They'll be with kitchen appliances. Bought mine, rigged it with some sick shelves and drawers from Mtmouse and ChasDen, and am waiting to get some beads from Shilala. Then I'll be in the box-purchase game


----------



## ActionAndy (Jul 9, 2008)

I have the same humi (but in the Vintage design). I really like it, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## beedoggz (Nov 18, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> CHIMP is more specifically the record of what has sold for how much on cbid (yep, cigarbid.com). Helps you see what you could win stuff for to regulate what you bid.
> 
> The Vinotemp is a wine fridge. It's an air-tight, 28-bottle (most of the ones guys use) refrigerator with a glass door. It just happens to be perfectly suited to cigar storage because the cooling system it uses is thermo-electric instead of compression, which doesn't mess with the humidity very much. They may not be on the Target website any more. I would go to your local Target and see if they have any. They'll be with kitchen appliances. Bought mine, rigged it with some sick shelves and drawers from Mtmouse and ChasDen, and am waiting to get some beads from Shilala. Then I'll be in the box-purchase game


Thanks, Snake. Still learning some of the abbreviations, eg wally = walmart. I am sure I will catch on. Happy Smoking.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Do remember one thing about this hobby, the slope is slippery! When you think 100-count is more than enough, you'll find you'll fill it in no time and next be looking for something to hold 400. And also, the 100-count isn't the most accurate...it'll likely hold 100 small-gauge cigars but not 100 Churchills. Perhaps 60 - 75 mixed gauge (various sizes) cigars is a more accurate capacity for the one you were looking at.


----------



## beedoggz (Nov 18, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> Do remember one thing about this hobby, the slope is slippery! When you think 100-count is more than enough, you'll find you'll fill it in no time and next be looking for something to hold 400. And also, the 100-count isn't the most accurate...it'll likely hold 100 small-gauge cigars but not 100 Churchills. Perhaps 60 - 75 mixed gauge (various sizes) cigars is a more accurate capacity for the one you were looking at.


I see and I already feel it. I've purchased over 20 cigars in the last 2 days not to mention the 15 I received last week from a different website. I was successful in my bid for the Humidor along with some other cigars.

Thanks again for everyone's help. I think I am completely hooked to cbid.

My newest additions are below
http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=643766
http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=643729
http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=642612
http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=642549
http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=643610


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

beedoggz said:


> I see and I already feel it. I've purchased over 20 cigars in the last 2 days not to mention the 15 I received last week from a different website. I was successful in my bid for the Humidor along with some other cigars.
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's help. I think I am completely hooked to cbid.
> 
> ...


 What, no Cremosas?


----------

